# Cycling snobbery. Does it exist?



## colcazal (7 Apr 2008)

Hi,

*Firstly may I say that as a newcomer to the cycling world I have found this site and the people on it to be very friendly and helpful to say the least. Thanks!!*

However, In my quest for a bike I have been looking at many cycling forums in the UK and USA. Like everyone, I had a budget to adhere to when choosing a bike. I have found a degree of snobbery within OTHER forums with regards to bike choice, people seem to look down there noses at entry level bikes and would'nt recommend a bike under £800.

All I have to say is that if people want to spend £250 or £2500 thats up to them. We all choose bikes for different reasons. My reason is to stay fit and just cycle. I am not going to suddendly turn into a pro rider even if I spend £2500 or more so whats the point.

If there is anyone out there who looks down at people because they have 'nt got the best groupset or whatever, please just think why! Why do you need a expensive bike. Is it because you need it to compete at a pro or amateur level or have you bought it for the name? Whatever the answer is, it's up to them!

Just a thought!

Col


----------



## domtyler (7 Apr 2008)

You will never change human nature Col. It doesn't matter what hobby or pastime you take up in the future, you will always encounter snobbery, and yes of course it exists on this forum too.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Apr 2008)

All very true, but it's a fact of life that every 'wedgie' rider looks down at recumbent riders. It's hard not to, really.


----------



## colcazal (7 Apr 2008)

True!!


----------



## walker (7 Apr 2008)

Eurgh, you bought your bike from Halfords. you cheap chavie pikey you


----------



## Stwutter (7 Apr 2008)

If you spend under £800, you can bet ya pants that you'll spend a grand in the subsequent 6 months on upgrades, and wish you'd spent £1500 in the first place.


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2008)

Stwutter said:


> If you spend under £800, you can bet ya pants that you'll spend a grand in the subsequent 6 months on upgrades, and wish you'd spent £1500 in the first place.




I haven't and don't


----------



## Stwutter (7 Apr 2008)

Crackle said:


> I haven't and don't



Well done you.


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2008)

I wasn't being funny, just saying I haven't and am quite happy with what I bought.

Now I have spent another £300/£400 on accessories but not much on upgrades only saddle and gearing, so £100.

Now if you asked whether I wanted another bike to supplement it, that's a different question.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Apr 2008)

i got lucky with a carerra bike for £250. turns out it's a merida frame, and it's now been upgraded to full tiagra, with replacement wheels. it's perfectly ok, and i do all sorts of rides, depending on the club run.

i can outpace people on better machines, and been outpaced by riders on lesser machines. the truth is, it's all in the legs. you don't want to be "all the gear and no idea."


----------



## Danny (7 Apr 2008)

I'm not actually sure how much snobbery there is out there. But there are some cyclists who are obsessed about always having the latest and flashiest kit, and maybe that comes across as snobbery.

On this forum you will find more people going into a high state of excitement over the latest release of cheap kit by Aldi or Lidl, than you will people getting off on the latest release of some bit of bling kit.

Indeed there is a strong tradition of cyclists who love searching out bargains or coming up with ingenious DIY solutions to solve particular problems. And of course there are plenty of cyclists who will go 20 miles out of their way just to save 5p on a cup of tea at some grotty transport cafe. 

Not that I am a snob about transport cafes


----------



## Arch (7 Apr 2008)

Crackle said:


> I haven't and don't



Me neither! 

In answer to the OP, I'm afraid snobbery will always exist. The trick is just to ignore it, and not hang out with people who think it's a good thing to do. We're all snobbish about something though...


----------



## Stwutter (7 Apr 2008)

Crackle said:


> I wasn't being funny, just saying I haven't and am quite happy with what I bought.



Nor was I!


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Apr 2008)

Count me in, I ride a bike I bought secondhand for £80, eleven years ago and I have spent no more than £300 on it, including lights!

It's the shared joy of cycling that is important here and not necessarily the bike you ride.


----------



## HJ (7 Apr 2008)

You can spend a £1000 on a bike, but if you've ten bob legs you still ain't going to go any where fast. It not what you got, its how well you can ride it...


----------



## byegad (7 Apr 2008)

Certainly there is snobbery. My local roadies look down on everyone else, my neighbour looks down on non utility riders and I, metaphorically, look down on (physically up to) everyone not on a recumbent trike.

So long as we all look pityingly at non cyclists I can see no harm!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Apr 2008)

You can get just as wet, cold and knackered on a bike costing £200 as £2000. It doesn't matter what it cost as long as you enjoy it.


----------



## colcazal (7 Apr 2008)

I too believe that it is all in the legs. Well said Hairy Jock!!


----------



## RedBike (7 Apr 2008)

Having the legs is crucial but a good bike does make a whopping difference. 

If you can afford a nice bike then why not.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (7 Apr 2008)

RedBike said:


> Having the legs is crucial but a good bike does make a whopping difference.
> 
> If you can afford a nice bike then why not.



Damn right, there is absolutely no reason someone shouldn't buy a dream machine if they can afford it, they might not be able to ride it well, but who cares if they enjoy it?!?!

It isn't like buying a huuuuuuuuuuuuge 4x4 and only using it like a normal car, its just buying what you want and can pay for. Getting snippy about someone buying a budget bike isn't on though.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Apr 2008)

It's amazing how snobbish some road riders can be, esp. towards recumbent riders. Come on a fixed, and they are much more willing to talk to you. The only thing funnier is passing them with a massive speed differential, you get to see them stand up and pedal to try to catch up.

Luckily most people aren't like that, it's just a few bad eggs. As far as I'm concerned, any cycling is good.

Mind, I'm a bit snobbish towards cyclists who have incredibly dirty, old, and worn kit. Not that I'm perfect by any means myself, I'm just as hypocritical as the next person.


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Apr 2008)

I often get filthy looks and 'tuts' from uptight upright roadie riders when I'm out on my 'bent trike, but then they don't like getting caught behind me when I have Ms tdr1nka on the tandem either.
Seems I can't win being a lowly utility rider, not that it actually bothers me that much, 5000 miles per annum for a non competetive cyclist isn't so bad.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Apr 2008)

LOL, I bet they just hate having to draft when you put the hammer down on that tandem on the flat/downhill. My Hurricane is a bit similar to a tandem with respect to performance with normal road bikes, only the difference is a bit more extreme.


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Apr 2008)

I'm riding a 2nd hand £250.00 MTB i have'nt upgraded any parts for performance but i am adding bits like Rack & Bags etc etc 

I was out for a ride yesterday (24.5 miles) and i saw many cyclist's doing the same on MTB's ~ Hybrids ~ Tourers and all of them gave a cheery Hello as we passed each other 

Simon


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Apr 2008)

BentMikey said:


> LOL, I bet they just hate having to draft when you put the hammer down on that tandem on the flat/downhill. My Hurricane is a bit similar to a tandem with respect to performance with normal road bikes, only the difference is a bit more extreme.



There is one stretch, only on the return school run where anyone could draft
us(BM, you'll know it as the bus lane at start of the Goldsmiths one way system at the top of Lewisham Way, heading into New Cross).

We've been known to get up a solid 25mph down that bit of road!


----------



## beanzontoast (7 Apr 2008)

When I cycle, it's for me. I couldn't give a hoot what anyone else thinks of my bike. I didn't buy it for them to praise or criticise. I bought it for me to enjoy riding.

'Nuff said...


----------



## Joe24 (7 Apr 2008)

Its not about the bike, its how good you are.
When i first got my Giant SCR4 i had toe straps and i often got blanked by 'proper' road bikers. On a sunday morning i got blanked at a T junctions when i was on my own and two people on racers had stopped to wait for traffic lights, they looked at me, i smiled and they turned away. I overtook them when they had a head start, then when i slowed down for a red light they went through just as it went to amber undertaking a van. I absolutly went for it and over took them again. One sat behind and the other tried to hang on his mates back wheel. Got to the other set and we stopped. Had a quick chat, and when they went amber we were off again, i go away quicker with my toe straps and stayed ahead doing about 24mph with the other guy on my back wheel and his mate already dropped off. He turned right and waited for his mate. They were both on high end Le Mond racers with alot better equipment then me. That made my ride 
I get more hellos and waves now. I get less if i wear a hi-vis and can often get blanked completely.


----------



## simonali (7 Apr 2008)

I'm saving up for one of these so I can look down me nose at the bloody lot of ya!


----------



## bonj2 (7 Apr 2008)

There is snobbery, but there is also a lot of _inverse_ snobbery. Somebody mentioned more people go into aldi and lidl than do spend lots on a nice bit of kit. POINTLESS. As I see it, it's akin to the students of the 80s who have a contest to see who can eek out their money and live on a quid a week by living off 8p tins of beans. Now there's no need to splash out thousands at a posh restaurant, but _just be sensible and get a bloody STEAK PIE down you._


----------



## colcazal (7 Apr 2008)

Get blanked cause you wear a hi-vis? Whats the world coming to! 
I wear a hi-vis all the time. I want to do the most to get seen. After all cycling is great but seeing my wee boys when I get home is much better! 

Col


----------



## Tynan (7 Apr 2008)

I'm slowly moving up from jeans and an MTB back in the day

On wed I pick up a spanking new £900 worth of Condor, and hopefully a dead smart Ortlieb pannier, along with my clipless, tights, proper top, snazzy hat, gloves and the like I'll barely be able to post on the same board as you scummers

once I get my first bit of posh cycle clothing that'll be that and I'll have to put you all on ignore in case I catch grot off you

and if I join LVCC and get a club top ...

ooof

(post 2,000 next, it'll have to be a good 'un)


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Apr 2008)

Tynan said:


> I'm slowly moving up from jeans and an MTB back in the day (post 2,000 next, it'll have to be a good 'un)




'Sfunny that, was out in the van today with Mrs. tdr1nka and was remarking on how many cyclists were wearing jeans and how I'd given that up for bad years ago!!


----------



## WindyRob (7 Apr 2008)

Jakes Dad said:


> I'm riding a 2nd hand £250.00 MTB i have'nt upgraded any parts for performance but i am adding bits like Rack & Bags etc etc
> 
> I was out for a ride yesterday (24.5 miles) and i saw many cyclist's doing the same on MTB's ~ Hybrids ~ Tourers and all of them gave a cheery Hello as we passed each other
> 
> Simon



I mainly ride in the country and so see maybe half a dozen or so riders on 20 mile ride and make a point of raising a hand in greeting to them all regardless of what they are riding; what gets my goat is the roadie in the latest gear and sat on a carbon frame with all the bells and whistles that doesn't even bother to nod. 

As for how much to spend, well spend what you can afford wisely, i brought a road bike on the advice of my LBS and have really enjoyed the last two years. a year later I did for my 40th spend a lot on a bike from Thorn and the difference in ride was marked compared to the relatively cheap road bike i originally brought. but it hasn't made me ride faster just longer with a bigger smile

Windy


----------



## bonj2 (7 Apr 2008)

To all the people who have said things along the lines of "It's about how you ride it, not how good a bike you've got":
WHAT'S about how you ride it and now good a bike you've got.

i.e. What's "It" in this context?


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> To all the people who have said things along the lines of "It's about how you ride it, not how good a bike you've got":
> WHAT'S about how you ride it and how good a bike you've got.
> 
> i.e. What's "It" in this context?




Er... The principle joy of cycling, perchance?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Apr 2008)

it'll be interesting to see how the bloke, who occasionally commutes to work on a mountain bike, gets on on the spesh full carbon machine he came into work today. i could absolutely toast him on the mountain bike, even on my old steel racer, so it'll be interesting to see how much better that me he is (or isn't) with us both on our best bikes (his better than mine).


----------



## Abitrary (7 Apr 2008)

I think a lot of snobbery in cycling stems from the fact that cycling is generally viewed as a plebby, utilitarian form of transport, by non-cyclists.

Kit and bike snobbery by enthusiasts can maybe viewed as an attempt to distance themselves from this... a way of saying "my other bike's a porsche".


----------



## Arch (8 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> There is snobbery, but there is also a lot of _inverse_ snobbery. Somebody mentioned more people go into aldi and lidl than do spend lots on a nice bit of kit. POINTLESS. As I see it, it's akin to the students of the 80s who have a contest to see who can eek out their money and live on a quid a week by living off 8p tins of beans. Now there's no need to splash out thousands at a posh restaurant, but _just be sensible and get a bloody STEAK PIE down you._




Well, sometimes, eating the cheap beans, or buying the cheap gear at aldi means you have more to spend on things where it makes difference. As long as it's not false economy (IE buying something cheap that then falls apart in a day or a week), what does it matter if people choose to bargain hunt? I spend as little as I can on the things that matter less, in order to have the money where it matters more. As long as I don't whinge all the time about buying cheap beans, what does it matter?


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Apr 2008)

It exists like snobbery in other things.

I mean, what is the point in spending £ 300 on a pair of Tommy Armani jeans when a £ 5 pair from Tesco will cover you backside just as well?


----------



## 4F (8 Apr 2008)

beanzontoast said:


> When I cycle, it's for me. I couldn't give a hoot what anyone else thinks of my bike. I didn't buy it for them to praise or criticise. I bought it for me to enjoy riding.
> 
> 'Nuff said...



ABSOLUTELY !


----------



## malkie (8 Apr 2008)

Went into my LBS recently for the first time . I would have been in before but he never seems to be open . Bought a bit of gear and was chatting about being a newbie .

I`d spent most of my budget on the bike and commented that I had some DHB tights and a Night Vision jacket at the moment ... what did he recommend etc...

The answer was " if I saw you in your DHB tights and Altura jacket I`d laugh at you !!! " *
He then lectured me on what you can and can`t wear ... no team gear ( not that I would )... buy Italian gear only ... you are allowed Assos apparently but the "discerning rider" only has the odd piece ... etc etc

This from a man with a 70`s hairstyle complete with bald spot who looks like he doesn`t get out very often .

I managed not to crack up laughing but left thinking "how odd , I wonder if all cyclists are like that"

Apparently you are   

I assume he was a bit peeved I had already bought a bike but I had tried to go in his shop half a dozen times on different days of the week only to find it closed .



* I laugh at me too but that`s another story


----------



## Eat MY Dust (8 Apr 2008)

Malkie, I think I would have just called him a c_ck and walked out.


----------



## malkie (8 Apr 2008)

I had that as an option .

But as a fairly confident person faced with a guy with clearly no self-awareness at all ... you have to wonder what his opinion is worth exactly.

The fact that this "enthusiast" would laugh at me just made me smile .




Enthusiast = custard shuffler


----------



## geopat (8 Apr 2008)

I haven't thought about what other riders think about me out on the country roads with my crappy Sirrus, bib tights and Hi Vis jacket until reading this. They must be killing themselves after passing me.

I only wish I could borrow Lance's lungs for a couple of hours and fly past them after being overtaken. 

Personally I don't give a monkey's about what they think. I only cycle because I enjoy it and get some exercise.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Apr 2008)

malkie said:


> The answer was " if I saw you in your DHB tights and Altura jacket I`d laugh at you !!! " *
> He then lectured me on what you can and can`t wear ... no team gear ( not that I would )... buy Italian gear only ... you are allowed Assos apparently but the "discerning rider" only has the odd piece ... etc etc



I favour dhb tights and dhb jacket, myself 

My "good" gear is mostly Foska, and the hallow'd Cyclechat Jersey. On my commute, I find most of the folk I encounter will smile and wave on seeing another cyclist (regardless of bike/gear), as I do, unless I'm trying not to be squashed at the time  I'm pleased to say my LBS has a similar attitude, i.e., it doesn't matter what you ride, so long as you do...


----------



## Tynan (8 Apr 2008)

yep, dhb (2006 no less) longs and CC jersey is my best at the mo

I always feel hard core on my commute, the only thing more serious I see is the messenger (moslty faux) look and that usually looks poncey


----------



## The Young Soul Rebel (8 Apr 2008)

Well I have a Cheap decathlon 7.1 and I don't give a stuff if anyone else likes it or not - as lomg as they don't like so much they want to take it for themselves.


----------



## yenrod (8 Apr 2008)

colcazal said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Firstly may I say that as a newcomer to the cycling world I have found this site and the people on it to be very friendly and helpful to say the least. Thanks!!*
> 
> ...



I seen a bike in a mates shop for £200 quid..

As much as it didnt have STi's or such like it was a great starter !


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (8 Apr 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> it'll be interesting to see how the bloke, who occasionally commutes to work on a mountain bike, gets on on the spesh full carbon machine he came into work today. i could absolutely toast him on the mountain bike, even on my old steel racer, so it'll be interesting to see how much better that me he is (or isn't) with us both on our best bikes (his better than mine).



you might toast him, but will he be enjoying his ride more?

I beat people riding nice roadbikes, on my old knockabout Raleigh Quasar, but I would rather be riding their bikes than mine!

A while ago I posted my smugness at beating a guy on a Spesh Tarmac SL2 up Box Hill on my Alu-Carbon mixed roadbike - I kicked his ass, but still want his bike.


----------



## colcazal (8 Apr 2008)

Now I know, snobbery does exist in cycling as with any other hobby etc. As usual it is the minority of people who are snobbish and these are the people who have to ask themselves why they cycle. 

TBH I only really thought people were snobbish towards the bike you are riding or the kit that is on it! I cannot believe that people are getting frowned upon for wearing Hi-Viz or DHB tights, Come on!! Or am I being nieve?

Do club riders think they look good dressed up like Mars bar wrappers with their tights over their shoes! Eh!! I see such dressed individuals everyday. In my opinion it's up to them what they wear but don't take the pee out of us normal people.

Dressing up in Lycra aint excactly a fashion statement. Neither is a Hi-viz or dhb tights. I wear my old running shoes, a set of joggers, a technical T and a Hi-viz. If anyone has a problem with that, tuff!

Col


----------



## Joe24 (8 Apr 2008)

colcazal said:


> Get blanked cause you wear a hi-vis? Whats the world coming to!
> I wear a hi-vis all the time. I want to do the most to get seen. After all cycling is great but seeing my wee boys when I get home is much better!
> 
> Col



Yep, the same guy a few days before had waved and smiled. If the traffic was light then i would have loved to turn around and ride by the side of him, picking the speed up slowly.
I was only wearing one becuase it was very cloudy and kept raining meaning vision was a bit poor.


----------



## Shaun (10 Apr 2008)

Well I've got a two grand carbon road bike, and fifty pence _jumble sale_ lungs.

This means I look good for about the 10 seconds it takes anyone with half decent fitness to pass me. _(Including MTB's with wonky back wheels, and even wonkier riders!)_ 

Having said that, there is a marked difference between my posh bike and my commuter. I can happily spend hours and hours in the saddle of my posh bike and feel good at the end of the ride. It's far less comfortable on the commuter, and as such I usually take the posh bike if I can.

I don't mind being passed by other riders; it doesn't effect my enjoyment of my bike, and doesn't make me want to _hunt them down_ and pass them.

Both bikes have masses of potential, just a shame the rider doesn't do them justice. I generally _bimble_ along, and that suits either of my bikes; it's just that the posh one is nicer to bimble along on. :?:

If it works for you, it doesn't matter what it cost!! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Mortiroloboy (10 Apr 2008)

Admin said:


> Well I've got a two grand carbon road bike, and fifty pence _jumble sale_ lungs.
> 
> This means I look good for about the 10 seconds it takes anyone with half decent fitness to pass me. _(Including MTB's with wonky back wheels, and even wonkier riders!)_ :?:
> 
> ...



Never a truer word.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Apr 2008)

Well said Admin. If you love your bike, it's the right one for you. End of.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

simonali said:


> I'm saving up for one of these so I can look down me nose at the bloody lot of ya!



*tut tut*
you'll have to go better than that to look down your nose at me.

if you want snobbery, then pootle along on a really nice bike, talk to the birds and animals you pass, pause to admire the view, wear baggy shorts over your lycra and say hello to old people as you pass them (or they pass you). see how ignored you can be by the super fast roadies and the extreme MTBers.

then again. if that's how you ride you're not in for the same reasons as them, so it won't matter.


----------



## Twenty Inch (11 Apr 2008)

I already look down on anyone who has fewer than 6 bikes.


----------



## HJ (11 Apr 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> I already look down on anyone who has fewer than 6 bikes.



How do you know? I have never seen anyone who could ride with more that two at once...


----------



## Dave5N (11 Apr 2008)

I think this was mentioned on another thread. I don't look down on anyone and usually wave or say hello, unless I am concentrating hard.

But if smeone overtakes without a greeting or at least an indication, I will chase them down if I possibly can.


----------



## simonali (12 Apr 2008)

laurence said:


> *tut tut*
> you'll have to go better than that to look down your nose at me.
> 
> if you want snobbery, then pootle along on a really nice bike, talk to the birds and animals you pass, pause to admire the view, wear baggy shorts over your lycra and say hello to old people as you pass them (or they pass you). see how ignored you can be by the super fast roadies and the extreme MTBers.
> ...



I do do nearly all of that apart from the really nice bike bit; mine is only a nice-ish bike.

The baggies over lycra is a must for me too these days coz a) I don't think I have the legs for them anymore and  don't ride a road bike where they look more 'right'.


----------



## hatless (12 Apr 2008)

Abitrary said:


> I think a lot of snobbery in cycling stems from the fact that cycling is generally viewed as a plebby, utilitarian form of transport, by non-cyclists.
> 
> Kit and bike snobbery by enthusiasts can maybe viewed as an attempt to distance themselves from this... a way of saying "my other bike's a porsche".



I think there must be a lot in this. Unless you're a successful, comeptitive racer, cycling doesn't really register in the 'real world.' Most of its appeal is of an 'alternative' nature. It's a cheapish, green, fun activity that isn't about efficiency or speed or glamour. I'd have thought there was a lot of satisfaction to be had by embracing these reversed values.

I'm just getting back into cycling after many years (seems to be a common thing to do!). I may decide to stick with my trousers and clips approach, and see if I can keep my beergut a good size.


----------



## DLB (13 Apr 2008)

colcazal said:


> Get blanked cause you wear a hi-vis? Whats the world coming to!
> I wear a hi-vis all the time. I want to do the most to get seen. After all cycling is great but seeing my wee boys when I get home is much better!
> 
> Col




Of all the posts in this thread, i agree with this one the most. 

I pity 'pro' cyclists in the best kit who ignore when i wave/speak. i ride because i enjoy it and it's good for me. If some snobbish cyclists don't want to speak because i have a 'cheapish' bike or wear hi-viz then it's their loss.


----------



## colcazal (13 Apr 2008)

Well said DLB!!


----------



## curve (13 Apr 2008)

You should all see some of the looks I get using toe-clips.


----------



## DLB (13 Apr 2008)

Cheers Colcazal

Yes curve, i use toe clips as well


----------



## Danny (13 Apr 2008)

Oh my god, we have people on this forum who still use toe clips  I am sure that the membership committee will take a dim view of this 

Actually I use toe clips on my main bike most of the time as I use if for commuting and can't be arsed to carry another pair of shoes to change into.


----------



## curve (13 Apr 2008)

I also ride wearing woollen shorts.


----------



## Danny (13 Apr 2008)

You should see my vintage woollen longs - they have been around so long that wool has now come back into fashion. They even have a genuine chami leather insert!


----------



## curve (13 Apr 2008)

Mine are so old that I have to use steak.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (13 Apr 2008)

Stwutter said:


> If you spend under £800, you can bet ya pants that you'll spend a grand in the subsequent 6 months on upgrades, and wish you'd spent £1500 in the first place.



How could you spend £1000 in upgrades on a bike?  What on earth would you buy for it?


----------



## jely (14 Apr 2008)

I just bought my first bike in England (i'm an Aussie) on Wednesday and i think it's the most beautiful bike in the world - and i don't care how many "snobby" riders look down their noses at me, nothing will ever make me think any different... it's my bike and i love it!!! happy happy joy joy ... i love my new English bike!


----------



## stephenb (14 Apr 2008)

when I get one of these I'm going to look down on all of you, particularly you folks on the 'bents
http://www.bikeforest.com/tripledeckerpennyfarthing.jpg


----------



## Tynan (14 Apr 2008)

after 10 feet you'll be looking up from the deck

most likely with a broken back


----------



## Dave5N (14 Apr 2008)

curve said:


> Mine are so old that I have to use steak.



Well I ride with a spare tub over my shoulders.

(and a spare tyre round my middle)


----------



## PrettyboyTim (14 Apr 2008)

jely said:


> I just bought my first bike in England (i'm an Aussie) on Wednesday and i think it's the most beautiful bike in the world - and i don't care how many "snobby" riders look down their noses at me, nothing will ever make me think any different... it's my bike and i love it!!! happy happy joy joy ... i love my new English bike!



Congratulations!

It's a great feeling getting a new bike, especially when you haven't had one for a while - all the possibilities open up before you...


----------



## colcazal (14 Apr 2008)

Good for you jely. Enjoy my friend!!


----------



## Arch (15 Apr 2008)

Good for you jely! Hope you have lots of fun with it...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Apr 2008)

Stwutter said:


> If you spend under £800, you can bet ya pants that you'll spend a grand in the subsequent 6 months on upgrades, and wish you'd spent £1500 in the first place.



I couldn't afford to spend anywhere near this kind of money on a bike. Two hundred quid secondhand is more like my limit, and even then I'd be pushing it a bit.


----------



## Ludwig (15 Apr 2008)

I'm not saying snobbery in cycling exists but I feel so superior to the rest of the riff raff on their new common make "road bikes" their garish sickly looking apparel, naff gadgets and the underclass on their mountain bikes with their unsightly rucksacks and horrid baggy shorts when I'm on my gorgeous, rare, handcrafted Italian lightweight model. I do occasionally rub shoulders with the great unwashed when I'm out on the old mtb. One has to maintain ones street cred. Off to the stately pile shortly where the servants are preparing dinner.


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2008)

Ludwig said:


> I'm not saying snobbery in cycling exists but I feel so superior to the rest of the riff raff on their new common make "road bikes" their garish sickly looking apparel, naff gadgets and the underclass on their mountain bikes with their unsightly rucksacks and horrid baggy shorts when I'm on my gorgeous, rare, handcrafted Italian lightweight model. I do occasionally rub shoulders with the great unwashed when I'm out on the old mtb. One has to maintain ones street cred. Off to the stately pile shortly where the servants are preparing dinner.




Ohh get you  - I have a handcrafted, Italian tubed bike, hand made for me in the UK, and the only one like it in the world.....nah nah na nah na... and I let on to all cyclists I see...... 

Only winding you up.......

Day bike is pretty ordinary MTB commuter - urban stylie !!


----------



## pbar (15 Apr 2008)

I love all cyclists, MTB riders, racers, posh totties, chavs, hoodies, tricycles, tandems, bents, Halfords specials, Toys R Us deal of the weeks, nicked from the tips, kids with bikes twice the size as them, commuters, club runs, Sunday riders, trip to the park to read the paper riders, my bike costs a few grand riders, and those I've missed out.

And they all love me.

Life as a cyclist is beautiful.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (15 Apr 2008)

Here's the answer to the OP's question www.wilier.it all you Giant , Trek, Specialized, Ribble, Kona, et al riding riff raff take note, obviously arranandy this doesn't apply to you, like myself a truely discerning rider of the best...heee hee!


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2008)

Wilier - production bike - pah !!!!!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (15 Apr 2008)

fossyant said:


> Wilier - production bike - pah !!!!!



Loud raspberry


----------



## Tynan (15 Apr 2008)

I wouldn't touch a bike cuddled by an effeminate foreigner blowing kisses


----------



## laurence (15 Apr 2008)

User259iroloboy said:


> Here's the answer to the OP's question www.wilier.it all you Giant , Trek, Specialized, Ribble, Kona, et al riding riff raff take note, obviously arranandy this doesn't apply to you, like myself a truely discerning rider of the best...heee hee!



are they hand made and painted - to a custom spec?

thought not.


----------



## simonali (15 Apr 2008)

Snob!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Apr 2008)

laurence said:


> are they hand ... painted - to a custom spec?



By those fellas that do the roses etc on canal boats?

Or more along the lines of this?







Or this...?


----------



## Mortiroloboy (16 Apr 2008)

Wilier You know it makes sense


----------



## Aperitif (16 Apr 2008)

Men who have big Wiliers have small cars (or blues and 1.5s)

I don't think they're all they're cracked up to be...unlike yer ribs Mboy.
Hope you are continuing to recover - can only be a while now before you need to get a new bike...


----------



## Mortiroloboy (18 Apr 2008)

Tee hee! Ribs better than they were, most uncomfortable when laying in bed, otherwise just a dull feeling, was hoping to go on the club run Sunday, but the weather forecast isn't good, strong southerly wind, proposed ride to Marlborough, which is west /east, so nasty crosswind there and back!

I'm already looking at Van Nic's (don't tell Mrs M) not as a replacement I hasten to add, but for the future, a long way off when retire, when I'll go down the made to measure/top end Camapg gruppo route 

Back to the present, I love my Wilier, and my LARGE Italian car.


----------



## mickle (18 Apr 2008)

Van Nics? Jesus God no, Taiwanese junk!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (18 Apr 2008)

mickle said:


> Van Nics? Jesus God no, Taiwanese junk!



Mickle, get off the fence, stop dithering. OK then as a retirement pressie to oneself, what would you suggest? It's a long way off, but I 'd be looking for comfort, longevity (the bike) and a top end Campag groupset.


----------



## mickle (18 Apr 2008)

Er.. dunno. But I know what I _don't_ like.

Hope that helps.......


----------



## mickle (18 Apr 2008)

No but seriously; Lightspeed, Merlin, 7 Cycles, Pinarello, Colnago, Look, Mercian, De Rosa, Rocky Mtn, Condor........

Every time I see a VN I recoil in horror at some of their detailing. I mean like eeeuw! Minger!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (18 Apr 2008)

Ha ha, well I've got lots of time to research, so I'll have fun planning it DeRosa they're very nice, are they not?


----------



## chopstick (19 Apr 2008)

If it works for you stuff them all. I love my Van Nic.

Chopstick


----------



## BentMikey (19 Apr 2008)

Nothing wrong with riding a minger if the light's off.


----------



## HJ (19 Apr 2008)

Now if you have to ride a folder, at least make it a Merc...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Apr 2008)

Forums like this are the things that stop you sticking with what you have got. Since I joined the old C+ Forum, I have gone from riding a British Eagle hybrid to a Planet-X Kaffenback to a Blue alu-carbon racer and a Titus Motolite MTB... for now, that is all I need (or my wife will allow me). I do want a single-speed though... maybe converting my Kaff, but the dropouts are all wrong... and ultimately I would love one of these...


----------



## andyfromotley (21 Apr 2008)

could someone please explain what *toeclips* are..........

andy


----------



## Yellow Fang (26 Apr 2008)

It must be said, if as a beginner you turned up to a chain-gang with a Dawes or Halfords racer with a triple chainset, mudguard eyelets and not even a carbon fork, the other cyclists may be a bit sniffy. However these are still bikes for starters. You don't know how much you will get into cycling. If you do get into it in a big way and get a better bike, your unfashionable Dawes or Halfords racer will make an excellent training bike, turbo trainer bike, commuter or whatever.


----------



## skairkrow (29 Apr 2008)

Hi people! Just a quick hello from a new member of the masochists club! I have been riding my claud butler hybrid for seven weeks now,it's been a struggle to get close to fit, but I have done two fifty mile plus rides,along with lots of fifteen to twentyfives,av speed now up to 14mph,have done 426 miles total,am told around 500 is a good base,after all this,have just found out my nice bicycle is only an 18" frame! being 6 feet tall my efforts so far have been amazing,and I have ordered a longer seatpost,hopefully that will help prevent my old knees from failing! I appreciate I can't just increase the saddle height without affecting the reach,etc,so a nice new(?)claud butler regent tourer is my next step,with a 22" frame,I hasten to add!To actually get back on thread,my brief encounters with the local cyclists have gone from being completely ignored(no problem) to grudging respect after meeting several times in rain/gales/snow,(a different experience altogether that one!) Anyway,live and let live I say,great forum,thanks for letting me waffle 
on,will be back for advice no doubt!


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder,get it out with Optrex!


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Apr 2008)

skairkrow said:


> Hi people! Just a quick hello from a new member of the masochists club!



Nah, masochism is sitting in traffic in a stifling metal box when you could be whizzing along in the open air... 

Welcome!


----------



## skairkrow (29 Apr 2008)

Hi,nice to find cyclists do have a sense of humour,(if a little twisted!) )I have spent my whole life never regretting anything,but since I started tearing around the New Forest annoying the local wildlife,I wish I had discovered this cycling thing a long time ago! Anyhow,hopefully the NEXT fifty years will see me getting up ALL my local hills without biting through the handlebars!


----------



## giant man (29 Apr 2008)

Yeah I'm a bit of a cycling snob. 

Wouldn't touch a Trek.
Wouldn't touch a Cannondale. Far too common.
Wouldn't touch a Spesh, not specialized enough!
Wouldn't touch a Scott. Not special enough
Wouldn't touch a Van Nicholas, not finished off well enough
Wouldn't touch anything from Halfrauds, logically enough
Wouldn't touch a De Rosa, heard too many horror stories, should do better for the price
Wouldn't touch Rapha, overrated imo

Would touch and buy a Pinarello
Would touch and buy a Parlee
Would touch and buy a Serotta
Would touch and buy a Giant, imo the best of the Taiwan bikes.
Would touch and buy a Seven, imo the best of the ti only manufacturers

And i only buy castelli or Assos, why bother with any other?

I say hi to EVERYONE on two wheels, regardless of their age, sex or what they're riding. Anyone who doesn't recipricate is their loss.


----------



## hodsgod (4 May 2008)

Stwutter said:


> If you spend under £800, you can bet ya pants that you'll spend a grand in the subsequent 6 months on upgrades, and wish you'd spent £1500 in the first place.



That's not true at all, I have an £800 and a £400 machine. I havent changed anything apart from one tyre and tubes. I know you are correct for some people but not all of us.

I ride Bottecchia by the way.


----------



## ade234uk (7 May 2008)

About 3 years ago I bought Carrera Racing Bike from Halfords. It was about £299.00 and have served me fine for the last 3 years. Of course it is not like your Pinarello, Bianchi, Trek but has been well worth the money. It has paid for itself about 3 times over and is fine if you just intend casual riding and keeping generally fit.


----------



## byegad (7 May 2008)

giant man said:


> ...edit....I say hi to EVERYONE on two wheels, regardless of their age, sex or what they're riding. Anyone who doesn't recipricate is their loss.



Ha! A wheelist comment. I ride a recumbent trike because, in order :-
A) I like the comfort.
B) I like the noteriety.
C) I have chronic Vertigo.
Two wheels good, three wheels better?


----------



## walker (7 May 2008)

Yellow Fang said:


> It must be said, if as a beginner you turned up to a chain-gang with a Dawes or Halfords racer with a triple chainset, mudguard eyelets and not even a carbon fork, the other cyclists may be a bit sniffy. However these are still bikes for starters. You don't know how much you will get into cycling. If you do get into it in a big way and get a better bike, your unfashionable Dawes or Halfords racer will make an excellent training bike, turbo trainer bike, commuter or whatever.



you would get looked at, but if you can hold the pace, keep with the group and ride well on a cheaper machine, you would get plenty of respect. At first people will steer clear of you as you will be looked upon as a complete noob. 

I've raced against someone on a carrera, and the b'stard beat me


----------



## Eat MY Dust (7 May 2008)

I went out with a club a couple of times on a £500 Claud Butler. There was a few raised eyebrows at the beginning, but an hour or so into the ride all was forgiven.


----------

